# Grandpas Feeders Standard Chicken Feeder Giveaway



## Keith

​
The great folks at Grandpas Feeders have donated a Standard Chicken Feeder for giveaway! If you are not familiar with Grandpas Feeders product line, they offer a chicken feeder that protects your feed from both weather and pests. The feeder can be used by larger breed chickens, bantams and pheasants. The standard feeder holds 9kg/20lbs feed which generally will feed 6 hens for 10 days. This product comes almost fully assembled, just fasten the treadplate on and you're ready to go. The whole product fits easily into your car for transport.

*How to Enter*

This contest is open to everyone!

*Rules*

- To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.

*Details*

The giveaway will close the night of March 5th and we will have a live drawing on March 6th.

We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.

*That's it. Good luck!*

*Thanks again to Grandpas Feeders for making this happen.
*






No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by March 3rd, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


----------



## robopetz

I love these feeders! Stimulates the chickens mind.


----------



## JessLuvsHerChooks

Totally Cool! I would love to win one of these!


----------



## missayr

I would love this for my new chicks.....Thanks for this site..


----------



## Marthab53

That is such a great looking Feeder!


----------



## thecruzer1

*Grandpas Feeders Standard Chicken Feeder*

I would love to have one of these. Could save a lot on feed.


----------



## eprouty

Mine! Is for me!


----------



## troark

I would like to win one of these.


----------



## Lisa252505

Would love one of these


----------



## antheah

That looks like a really great feeder - I'd LOVE one of those for my flock!


----------



## smith4h

Never saw this before! Perfect!


----------



## circlecalpacas

*Feeder question*

how long does it take the chickens to learn how to use one of these feeders?


----------



## growildtb

This feeder would make my girls happy chicks!


----------



## camilia0e

Awesome feeder! Never seen one before.


----------



## cooteroo

I would love to try one of these


----------



## shesha

Please pick me, pick me! LOL


----------



## growsomethinwild

I'd love to have one of these.


----------



## leroy123leroy123

We sure could use this here at Base Camp! Love the chickens!


----------



## LKParton

Very nice feeder, I think the chickens would like it!


----------



## sw33tp3a

*Feeded Give Away*

I surely hope I am the lucky winner. I'm not fond of the feeder I currently use.


----------



## JstLv2Crz

What a cool feeder! I think the girls would really like to eat from here and not have the other wild birds in the area eat their food when they are done!


----------



## rosalee3022

awesome feeder.. would so love this for my ladies


----------



## raver007

Hope I win.. My other feeders just aren't doing it properly ;-)


----------



## chickenkate

Id love to win one of these so that my chickens wouldnt have to keep sharing their food with wild birds!


----------



## HoneyT

*Aussie chook lover!*

 Aussie chook lover here all the way from beautiful Newcastle, Australia. I'd love to win a Grandpa feeder for Roger (the Rhode Island Red Rooster) and his girls (2 Rhode Island Red hens, 2 Bantam red hens, and 2 Buff French Marons and 2 Light Sussex)  Wishing you all a happy day an eggs a plenty!


----------



## remarie

*Newby*

Thats a great idea, Im very keen to start with chickens, would need a little support  
cheers 
Renate


----------



## texas-metalman

I'd love to win this feeder


----------



## Happeesupermom

How cool is that?! I've never seen these feeders, but it looks like a GREAT concept!


----------



## texas-metalman

*Texas-Metalman*

Neat Feeder


----------



## MatthewBK

That is so kind of them.


----------



## Mandy-

I'd love one of these...but my girls would love it more


----------



## aukuma

I tried to post while I was not logged in hope it doesnt post twice!

I'd love to win one of Grandpas Feeders!


----------



## pprkepr

My feathered babies would love this!


----------



## sweetpea

buk buk buuuuk! (yes please!)


----------



## ryan6413

I would love to have one. I just started raising chickens two years ago. I am raising the for FFA and this could be really handy.


----------



## IanLeach

Sparrows are for me a constant problem, have at times fed literally thousands of them


----------



## catchersmitt

Would love to win one (or 2; one to feed our "coming soon" chickens, and one to modify and see if I can try to turn into a honey bee feeder.)


----------



## Pandachickenmama

I've never seen this type of feeder before! I would love one for my girls!


----------



## Minna1929

Would love one of these for my girls! They already jump for bread when we say their names...


----------



## ethel

This grandma thinks grandpa has the right idea. Great way to feed the ladies!


----------



## pastorchar63

*Grandma Needs the Feeder*

This chick needs a feeder!!!


----------



## James_in_Utah

I would love one of these feeders.


----------



## sb_with_mychickens

Want!! Pretty please


----------



## Rainierlass

Want! Want! Want! Me! Me! Me!


----------



## realsis

I would love to win one of these! Please put me in the drawing! Thank you so much!


----------



## vickiw

I am very sorry if this is a duplicate posting. I got a blank screen when I tried before and I have no idea what happened. Anyway, again, I would love to have one of these for my girls!!!! What a great offer!


----------



## slmky

*I know some "chicks" that would LOVE this!*

Would love to win this!


----------



## JAschner

Keith said:


> View attachment 4731​
> The great folks at Grandpas Feeders have donated a Standard Chicken Feeder for giveaway! If you are not familiar with Grandpas Feeders product line, they offer a chicken feeder that protects your feed from both weather and pests. The feeder can be used by larger breed chickens, bantams and pheasants. The standard feeder holds 9kg/20lbs feed which generally will feed 6 hens for 10 days. This product comes almost fully assembled, just fasten the treadplate on and you're ready to go. The whole product fits easily into your car for transport.
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of March 5th and we will have a live drawing on March 6th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> *Thanks again to Grandpas Feeders for making this happen.
> *
> 
> Grandpas Feeders - YouTube
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by March 3rd, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


My girls would love this. Their feed occasionally gets wet in a rain storm (the area is somewhat covered, but the rain sometimes comes in sideways!). They work so hard...they deserve the best....


----------



## Rainierlass

Want Want want me me me!!!!


----------



## crtrlovr

*chicken feeder*

Sweet! I'd love to have this feeder for my flock!


----------



## CreativeHealings

I would love this feeder. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## TammyN

I would need 4 but how do they work never seen one before


----------



## nbcarhart

This would be very handy for my 'ladybugs' which is the nickname for the entire flock! Thanks Grandpa, what a great design!


----------



## Kari

Keith said:


> View attachment 4731​
> The great folks at Grandpas Feeders have donated a Standard Chicken Feeder for giveaway! If you are not familiar with Grandpas Feeders product line, they offer a chicken feeder that protects your feed from both weather and pests. The feeder can be used by larger breed chickens, bantams and pheasants. The standard feeder holds 9kg/20lbs feed which generally will feed 6 hens for 10 days. This product comes almost fully assembled, just fasten the treadplate on and you're ready to go. The whole product fits easily into your car for transport.
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of March 5th and we will have a live drawing on March 6th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> *Thanks again to Grandpas Feeders for making this happen.
> *
> 
> Grandpas Feeders - YouTube
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by March 3rd, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


Looks like something that would be very useful!


----------



## joegeisler68

A fantastic way of keeping the waste down. seeing the feed scratched out of the feeder is very frustrating.


----------



## cinmik80

*cinmik80*

That is a great looking feeder.. Holding 20 lbs of feed saves a lot of back aches.


----------



## Rachel

*I love Grandpa's Feeders!*

I just read about these on your site, and long to own one. It would solve some real challenges for me.


----------



## lucderoche

*Feeder*

Yes I want it!


----------



## dpts26

Currently I am having all sorts of problems with mice and rats! Big ones! And even laying bait next door in the tomato patch does not reduce the numbers. Currently we are using a self-feeder for our four hens but it is a continuous battle to protect it from scavanging rodents. One of these chicken feeders would be a godsend.


----------



## Peggyotoole

I would love one- or my chickens would ...thanks to everyone who have made this possible !


----------



## Stephaniep

This feeder looks awesome!


----------



## kkschaeffer

I would love to win this feeder! Thanks!


----------



## sherlockfan

Holds 20 lbs.!! Fabulous! !


----------



## Dottsie

*Give away*

Looks like a great feeder


----------



## dallas

I am just starting out and this would be wonderful!


----------



## ziaphant

Nice looking feeder!


----------



## crazyfeathers_coop

Great feeders and do a great job at keeping the wild birds and vermin out, would love to try one


----------



## srhgompf

THAT is genius! I taught my birds how to drink from a hanging water bottle, so I know they would be able to train for Grandpa's Standard Chicken Feeder. I would love to have one.


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm

*Grandpa's Feeders*

Obviously it's a said, "I'd love a Grandpa's Feeder". My chooks would love it more.


----------



## pzed

I would love to win one of these feeders. Yes please!


----------



## goldenunicornfarm

My 100+ girls would LOVE this <3


----------



## Rickjenkins47

would love to win this!!


----------



## Zyklonbetty

This is a great idea! Good luck to all!


----------



## quackstitch

My chickens really need this feeder, keeping everything crossed til I win it for them!


----------



## cowboyatheart50

I would love to win one of these feeders.


----------



## BethB

In the planning stages if my first coop, would love to have this!


----------



## kristip4

I have always wanted this feeder to try for my girls! Please enter me in the contest. Thank you!


----------



## Jan

I wonder if grandpa's devise would stop the jackdaws from constantly stealing the feed? But the collared doves are welcome to share my rescued hens and hybrid's meals! 



Keith said:


> View attachment 4731​
> The great folks at Grandpas Feeders have donated a Standard Chicken Feeder for giveaway! If you are not familiar with Grandpas Feeders product line, they offer a chicken feeder that protects your feed from both weather and pests. The feeder can be used by larger breed chickens, bantams and pheasants. The standard feeder holds 9kg/20lbs feed which generally will feed 6 hens for 10 days. This product comes almost fully assembled, just fasten the treadplate on and you're ready to go. The whole product fits easily into your car for transport.
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of March 5th and we will have a live drawing on March 6th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> *Thanks again to Grandpas Feeders for making this happen.*
> 
> Grandpas Feeders - YouTube
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by March 3rd, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


----------



## marciacoul

Would love to have one of these!


----------



## Energyvet

Okay. I'm in! . ...........


----------



## Mywyandottes

*Would love one of these!!!*

I would love to have one of these!


----------



## TheGirls

I need a new feeder this would be so much better than what I have now.


----------



## shellridley

Would love this feeder for my Chickens!


----------



## BlackCrowFarm

Our chickies would love this feeder!


----------



## frasercoastfavs

*Granpa feeder*

God I would love to win one of these I have heard the rave that they actually work and last like they say by another person in Hervey Bay that has one, he said it was fantasic.


----------



## honey

i would love my chick's to feed from a good feeder, it will keep them bissey and safe me money by not wasting food by kicking it all round there run, here's hopeing for me and my chick's that we win, cheer's


----------



## Overeasy

Looks like Grandpa knows what he's doing.


----------



## renee3025

Wow! This looks like a great feeder. Even if I don't win I may just have to invest in one this spring for my girls. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Barbieanne

Our girls would love this feeder! Thanks in advance since I am sure we will win !!


----------



## vonlafin

Would love to give one of theses a try!!


----------



## herbcornerpa

*Love your feeder!*

Wish me luck!


----------



## Tinamb1206

*Grandpas Feeders*

My chickens would love this.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I would love to give one a try. Do you think extreme cold would be an issue?


----------



## chocolate_eggs

*Great Feeder*

I like this feeder because no plastic is involved. It also appears to keep out those who you don't want to be feeding. This appears to be a great product and I hope to get one.


----------



## DanielleBoland

This looks amazing!!


----------



## wendyday25

would be awesome to have for my neighbors 5 chickens.


----------



## craziegrannie

*It would make my lovely hens happy.*

It would make my chickens happy.


----------



## ronbo

Would love to win feeder.


----------



## PeepinChicken

I have seen lots of videos of these feeders being used, they look pretty neat! It would be funny to watch my girls try to figure out how to operate it.


----------



## cleanheart

Thanks for having this contest. The feeder looks like it will save a lot of grain from wasting on the ground. I'd LOVE one of these for my flock


----------



## Vrossman

Count me in!


----------



## Jim

I would love to try one.


----------



## birdman59

Would save Alot on feed. Critters have been getting into feed lately and this would stop this. Will it(feeder) work with bantam chickens too ?


----------



## Beckie

I'd love one of these for my girls!


----------



## Chucklepatch_Farm

We would love one of these for our ladies


----------



## birdman59

I read more and answered my own question, yes for bantams too and other poultry too. Will still come in handy and I wouldn't feel like I would have to go feed them every 6 hours or so. Great product !


----------



## willandbekahsmom

The feeder looks great! What a great way to feed chickens. Our chickens sure do eat a lot.


----------



## jsephton

*contest*

This would make a great addition to my first coop. I'm so looking forward to my first flock.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

My ladies & I would love one!!!! I have seen the Grandpa feeders in action, and they are brilliant!!!!


----------



## dfulmer

great feeder! would love one!


----------



## ahusveras

I love these... Kakoooo!


----------



## fuzziebutt

robopetz said:


> I love these feeders! Stimulates the chickens mind.


Well, it has stimulated my mind, that's for sure.  Easy transporting where? And is it airtight, or would 20lbs of feed in it mold in high humidity?


----------



## Missouri314

*Would love a Grandpa Feeder!*

Just a reply to enter in the contest!


----------



## meadowwood1

I would love to win this great prize for my daughter.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Missouri314 said:


> Just a reply to enter in the contest!


But don't reply with questions?


----------



## dad2noah

Awesome design, great giveaway!


----------



## backyardbirds

Love this feeder!


----------



## nailladi

*Thanks Grampa*

I really need at least 3 of these!!


----------



## amyhill

New to chickens. Looking for feed solutions and I'd love to try this out.


----------



## karenmac

I would love love love to have one of these.... we have over 40 chickens in three different coops... man we go through a LOT Of feed.....I love that this doesnt waste the feed and keeps rodents out!


----------



## GaryRock

would love to win one of these


----------



## jamesnasworthy

I would like one of these. Thanks


----------



## shantiquarian

Looks interesting to say the least but would it make them lay any better.


----------



## Fatheroflaserbeak

We would love to have a feeder that would keep the pests away!


----------



## Chickprepper69

Would love to win this...thank you for the chance


----------



## ClaireMackyd

Fantastic competition.We would love to be lucky enough to win one of these.Thank-you.


----------



## smillsy

Fingers crossed!


----------



## troyer

Genius idea! Leave it to the experienced to come up with this.


----------



## Craig

i would love one of these!


----------



## 1948daydreamer

My chickens would love it. Thanks


----------



## Tina

Great design.


----------



## Torrie

My chickens would love one of those feeders!


----------



## chrelsey

Pick, me! Pick me!


----------



## dragonlover257

What a great idea! I would love to win one of these!


----------



## takoma

*grandpa's feeder*

Please enter us in this contest that would be great. Thank you


----------



## FlyingCircusFarm

I want one!


----------



## Justmotherhen

These feeders are amazing! Don't enter me though, I'm up in Canada eh? Do they ship to Ontario I wonder?


----------



## vikstr

Yes I would love to win one of these feeders for my 63 hens.


----------



## ddotgurl

This seems like a really good idea, im just starting off i have 3 chickens so far and im taking everything one step at a time. I would love to be able to try this out!
-Chelsea


----------



## rollinsranch

Would love to win!! Help with the pests that come bye at night....


----------



## Circle_U_Farm

I'd love to give one of these a try.


----------



## toybarons

I know I would love having one as much as my birds would


----------



## Wrigley

Fingers crossed, I could use one of those.


----------



## MCJWEB

I would like one for children as well


----------



## petsbuster

hi i am always looking for new ways to feed my girls, this lookes like a good feeder


----------



## horseshoeking

Nice. I hope to win.


----------



## ThreeJ

Looks like a great feeder, be a good reason to get more chickens.


----------



## BettyLogan54

*Feeder Give Away*

This looks like a good start for raising some chickens.


----------



## rgwelli

Hi. I have been eyeing these for my new coop (actually still building). 
Please enter me. Rgwelli (Tacoma)


----------



## InThePoultryPen

I would love one of these


----------



## peggysue

My chickens would love this,and if they are happy im happy


----------



## broncorckcrwlr

I would love to win this!


----------



## PermUp

this would solve our rat problem!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

What an interesting contraption... would love to check one of these out.


----------



## 7chicks

I've seen these in the magazine ad's. Great feeder!!! Closing my eyes ... crossing my fingers ... holding my breath ... and waiting for March 6th.


----------



## JLS

I would be thrilled to have one of Grandpa's feeders....keeping the starlings out of the chicken feed would be great!


----------



## farmhand

OK! I'm in. 

Farmhand aka Clifford aka Grampa


----------



## Chickwicks

*Looks*

Looks like this feeder could be revolutionary...! Saving food waste is a big plus in my book.


----------



## jessnshan

Sweet but I never win anything


----------



## deputycliff

I would love to get one of those feeders, they look great!


----------



## RANDAL

I would like to win a GRANDPA'S FEEDER!


----------



## nmccurry

*Grandpas Feeder Entry*

Would love to win a feeder like this. Thanks.


----------



## paisman87

This feeder would keep Willowmeana, Pattyscraycher, and the girls full all the time. They hope I win!


----------



## rob

looks great


----------



## Diane

I would also love one, they are so nice!


----------



## brojrm

Dying to try one of with my flock, looks great !!


----------



## catlady6200

This would be great for my chicks,,,would love it


----------



## NicsChickies

I have been seeing these (Grandpa's Feeders) on various chicken sites, and I would like to win one. It would help keep the other "critters" away from the feed that I buy for my chickens, not for them.


----------



## chickflick

Looks like it would make taking care of them a lot easier!!


----------



## HCFMom

The feeder looks very handy!


----------



## Apyl

It looks cool.


----------



## Jenmo62

I've been looking at these feeders! Love to win one!


----------



## jphendrix

Awesome!!!! One of those would be great for our flock!


----------



## arrowhunter

Great looking feeder!


----------



## Guest

That Grandpas feeder looks like a work of art. I'm sure my chickens would be greatful.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## 72MellowYellow

Would love to have a feeder like this


----------



## Mattaway

Would love to try these out!


----------



## Rt66Chix

*That is beautiful*

It Reminds me of Diamond Tool Boxes I used to sell at a custom truck shop. 
Thank you for entering me in your sweepstakes!


----------



## FogBankPro

I used to question if a chicken would actually use something like this and then I saw them play with the chicken toy I got them. Oh yeah, I see no issues anymore! Smart little devils!


----------



## ValAnnBee

I would love to win this feeder!


----------



## RegisterJr

My Chicks would love one of these!!


----------



## sandysloss

I'd love to win one of these for my hens!


----------



## malissa

Nice looking feeder!


----------



## whiskeybiz

omg totally want.


----------



## Chickenman

Mark 'The Chickenman' Andrews
1270 Grady Rd.
Clinton NC 28328
919-422-7089


----------



## barb-mck

*Grandpas feeders*

Hiya
I would love to win one of grandpas feeders, they look fab!!! xxx


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Hope I win.


----------



## Mariesoltis

This is great!!! Please enter me for the contest!


----------



## dsfarmgirl

*Grandpa Self-feeder contest*

Debra Stoughton - [email protected] - please enter me in the contest - Thanks!


----------



## byronaustin

*Feeder giveaway entry*

Please enter me in this giveaway.

Thank you


----------



## RebeccaBoerio

*Cool idea! The ladies would love it!*

Cool idea! The ladies would love it!


----------



## diinman

Looks like an awesome feeder! I keep trying to find a better way to feed my chickens. This would work great and make my chickens happy


----------



## MommaHen72

How generous!! My babies would love this and so would I!! Right now we get up early every morning and throw out a bucket of seed before we open the coop. This would save so much work.


----------



## mogirl

*Soooooooooooooooooooo Excited!*

We are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited to start our little flock this spring. It has been so much fun researching coops and now we get to have those little peeps, then eggs!!!!!!! Would love to have the feeder!!


----------



## mbpalmtree

*Grandpas feeder giveaway*

Would LOVE to win this!!!


----------



## smithb1978

I would love to have one


----------



## azterri

Me Me ME it is mine!


----------



## VegasArce

I hope I win the feeder.  The feeder I have currently feeds all the pigeons in the area.


----------



## cgmccary

would like to try this feeder, thanks.


----------



## jessaba

Would love to win this! 

Good luck everyone


----------



## magewife

I need one of these for my always hungry chickens. I would love to win it.


----------



## thebrandons

Would love to have one of these! I never win anything, hope my luck changes!


----------



## kacyclements

*Chicken feeder*

Please enter me in the giveaway. Thank you!!

Kacy Clements


----------



## ddoyle1965

*I'd so love to be a winner!*

 I'd so love to be a winner!!! 


Keith said:


> View attachment 4731​
> The great folks at Grandpas Feeders have donated a Standard Chicken Feeder for giveaway! If you are not familiar with Grandpas Feeders product line, they offer a chicken feeder that protects your feed from both weather and pests. The feeder can be used by larger breed chickens, bantams and pheasants. The standard feeder holds 9kg/20lbs feed which generally will feed 6 hens for 10 days. This product comes almost fully assembled, just fasten the treadplate on and you're ready to go. The whole product fits easily into your car for transport.
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of March 5th and we will have a live drawing on March 6th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> *Thanks again to Grandpas Feeders for making this happen.
> *
> 
> Grandpas Feeders - YouTube
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by March 3rd, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


----------



## qcupoultry

Fantastic feeder!


----------



## desedar

*grandpas feeder giveaway*

please enter me in your feeder giveaway.


----------



## Chickie

I gotta have one of those even if I have to buy it. Thanks for letting me know this product is out there.


----------



## Mark

Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## KelliClaypool

What an awesome giveaway! I always wanted to try one of these for my beautiful girls, now just might be my chance.


----------



## saddlebreed

Very interesting looking feeder.


----------



## Henpecked

Thanks for the heads up, that's a fine looking feeder!


----------



## edenjohnny

Keith said:


> View attachment 4731​
> The great folks at Grandpas Feeders have donated a Standard Chicken Feeder for giveaway! If you are not familiar with Grandpas Feeders product line, they offer a chicken feeder that protects your feed from both weather and pests. The feeder can be used by larger breed chickens, bantams and pheasants. The standard feeder holds 9kg/20lbs feed which generally will feed 6 hens for 10 days. This product comes almost fully assembled, just fasten the treadplate on and you're ready to go. The whole product fits easily into your car for transport.
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of March 5th and we will have a live drawing on March 6th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> *Thanks again to Grandpas Feeders for making this happen.
> *
> 
> Grandpas Feeders - YouTube
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by March 3rd, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


I would love this for my girls.


----------



## carutah

Great feeder. Better than my bucket!


----------



## khakicat

*Would love to win Grandpas Feeder*

How wonderful!!! Thanks.


----------



## aviatrixflyer

I am just setting up my hen house, this would be a welcome addition!


----------



## CountryHen

I think a grandpas feeder would be a very handy tool to have for raising chickens.


----------



## caniacfan17

My girls would love to dine from this awesome feeder!!


----------



## midnitesun

That's cool.. I wonder if the ducks would use it too


----------



## pattybass

*Grandpas feeder giveaway*

I would really love one of these feeders. i dont have many hens but it seems they are always out of feed. AND my horses have learned they can fit their head and neck in the doorway of the coop and bang the hanging feeder i have. sneaky ponies.


----------



## Camilla

Oh how exciting would it be to win that great feeder!
I would be absolutely thrilled....can't wait until the drawing. 
Thank-you to Grandpas Feeders for this generous give away!


----------



## kse4greene

*Grandpas Feeders*

I would love to register & win!


----------



## averybill

Would really like to have one of these!!!!!!!!


----------



## nettak

I'll take it!!


----------



## thesimplelife

Love this concept and I'm sure our hens will, too! Thanks for the opportunity to win one.


----------



## krapolla

Wow, im sure my flock would love it if I won this.


----------



## eylan




----------



## beverly0223

How WONDERFUL!! THANK You "Grampa's Feeders"!!! I Hope I WIN!!  LOL!


----------



## kasbrooks

*Grandpa Chicken Feeder*

Looks cool, we could use one here in New Mexico!


----------



## Kozykitten

Would love one!


----------



## rjohnson

I have never seen anything like this, I've been throwing food on the ground for my chickens.


----------



## onafixedincome

You can't have it, it's MINE!   Seriously, what about in a coop with many hens...can just see some getting smacked in the beak when one steps on the plate...*giggle* Guess they'd learn....


----------



## FrankDeG

Looks great! I would love to have one of these.


----------



## Suebeedo

Nice piece of equipment! Very generous of you Grandpa's Feeders. It would be a great start to my future family of chickens. Hope I win!


----------



## wlnburg

*Feeder*

This wold be great for my chickens


----------



## Piet

Grandpa, when I win this beautiful Chick Feeder, could you change the name in "Opa's Kippen Voeder?". The English of my chiks isn't too great, but the brains they have!
Opa = Gramdpa
Kip = Chick
Voeder = Feeder


----------



## AtlasDoc

I would one of these.


----------



## adronw

*Feeder*

register me for the feeder please


----------



## idahopitbull

That's High cotton right there I tell ya what!! Sure beats my coffee can feeders


----------



## wlnburg

*Feeder*

This would be great for my chickens


----------



## blackalderranch

My chickens would LOVE this feeder!


----------



## yamen2866

see these before but this one looks really strong,,,mine please


----------



## Icelander

My smartypants Icelandic chickens would just LOVE a clever feeder like this one!


----------



## Youknowmyname57

My Chicka-poo and his girls would love one!!!


----------



## stinkyfred

Would LOVE to win one.


----------



## fiana

*Grandpas feeder !*

I'd love one of these!
Fiana


----------



## domf

*Grandpas Feeders*

This is a great idea to prevent wet and wasted feed. I would love to try this item.


----------



## nanaleronna

Bawk Bawk!! That's my chickens telling me they want one 
>)=


----------



## huntlym

This would be great to have


----------



## wyandotte

great feeder, would love to have one!


----------



## showmesilkies

Fantastic! Please consider this comment as an entry to win. I think my chicken would love using a Grandpa Feeder


----------



## rwright

I have new chicks! I would love to win one of these feeders!


----------



## dkirkland83

I want to win one


----------



## butterfly6975

*getting more chickens this year would be great to have!!*

would be honored to get this, getting more chickens this year and will need another feeder!


----------



## Stryker777

Looks great! Im in.


----------



## wyandottie

I would really like one!!!


----------



## 2manycubs

I love this feeder! Looks like it would keep vermin out. Well made from the looks of it too! Sign me up!


----------



## cjam820

Gosh, it would be nice to win this feeder for my girls!! They would be so happy, and so would I! Thanks for the contest.


----------



## sagenhoney

I have never heard of these type of feeders, but would love to win one to try it out.


----------



## ClaudeH

Thaks for the opportunity to enter the contest. Beautiful feeder!


----------



## George2002

Now this would really be good to have out in the back yard by the chicken coops.


----------



## Buttsmom

How cool would it to be to win this for my flock, since my Grandpa is the reason I got chickens.


----------



## creemoreguy

Interesting desgin. I would be happy tp win it.


----------



## Sonia

*Grandpa's Feeders Standard Chicken Feeder Giveaway*

 Gee, a new chicken feeder for my babies! I would LOVE to win one! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## TheGarryFarm

What a generous donation I would love to have one of these for the farm!


----------



## lanyapgal

my chickies would love this and 2 of them would think it was a toy...I can see them now...on/off repeatedly. it would be a great way to feed them tho.


----------



## MommyWoes

Oh pick me, PICK ME!!!!


----------



## theresak

I'd love a new feeder like this! My girls are always somehow tearing apart the ones I have ... they are smart!


----------



## DeannaOR

Would love to try this with my flock!


----------



## TeenaMarie

These kind of feeders are awesome. I would sure like to win one.  Thank you


----------



## BillyUK

That feeder looks great! count me in


----------



## smallhomestead

My new chicks would love this enter me please


----------



## Quailee

*Count me in!*

Since I live in a land of predators, I would love to have one of these waterers, in order to start my flock safely.


----------



## bouie55

Keith said:


> The great folks at Grandpas Feeders have donated a Standard Chicken Feeder for giveaway! If you are not familiar with Grandpas Feeders product line, they offer a chicken feeder that protects your feed from both weather and pests. The feeder can be used by larger breed chickens, bantams and pheasants. The standard feeder holds 9kg/20lbs feed which generally will feed 6 hens for 10 days. This product comes almost fully assembled, just fasten the treadplate on and you're ready to go. The whole product fits easily into your car for transport.
> 
> How to Enter
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> Rules
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> Details
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of March 5th and we will have a live drawing on March 6th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> That's it. Good luck!
> 
> Thanks again to Grandpas Feeders for making this happen.
> 
> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by March 3rd, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.




I would love one


----------



## ChristmasChick

I would love to have that feeder. Thanks for offering it!


----------



## bettygreaves

my girls would LOVE THIS.....


----------



## farmladync

What a good idea! It would be great to win this feeder.


----------



## crosby_voss

I would love to win a Standard Chicken Feeder for my growing chicken flock.


----------



## vcannon

*Grandpa Feeders*

I've never seen these feeders but would love to get one for my coop! So pretty and shiny!!  They would love figuring out how to use it!


----------



## lovemyflock

*grandpas feeders*

I would love to have this to keep the sparrows out!


----------



## OldMcFarlandsFarm

*Please enter OldMcFarlandsFarm in this great giveaway!*

Looks like just the thing to solve our food waste problem! The Girls will love it!


----------



## CalicoFarms

My chickens would love a new feeder to go with their remodeled coop


----------



## AuroraHawk

Thank you for this opportunity to win a feeder for our chickens.


----------



## stevenring

I'm just starting out and would love this feeder


----------



## Kimquat

I'd love to try this out!


----------



## somethingnicer

I would love one of these!!!!


----------



## mbullock47

*Great Prize*

Thanks for the forum.


----------



## artwest1

Great feeder


----------



## Andrew1343

would love one of these for our flock of chickens.


----------



## FloppyComb

What an awesome idea!!!


----------



## fiddler113

Count me in. Looks like a good feeder!


----------



## Unclejebb

Looks like a great feeder


----------



## ange92040

I would love one of these feeders then maybe those DARN sparrows will stay out of their feed *fingers crossed*


----------



## Longyearfarm

I would like to win this feeder.


----------



## Morliane

Thank you *Grandpas Feeders *for this giveaway. I really need one of these feeders.*
*


----------



## Janey

*grandpasfeeders*




Keith said:


> View attachment 4731​
> The great folks at Grandpas Feeders have donated a Standard Chicken Feeder for giveaway! If you are not familiar with Grandpas Feeders product line, they offer a chicken feeder that protects your feed from both weather and pests. The feeder can be used by larger breed chickens, bantams and pheasants. The standard feeder holds 9kg/20lbs feed which generally will feed 6 hens for 10 days. This product comes almost fully assembled, just fasten the treadplate on and you're ready to go. The whole product fits easily into your car for transport.
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of March 5th and we will have a live drawing on March 6th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> *Thanks again to Grandpas Feeders for making this happen.
> *
> 
> Grandpas Feeders - YouTube
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by March 3rd, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


I really would love to have a good feeder like that it looks like a really good one for sure


----------



## Janey

I would love to have a neat feeder like that


----------



## michelle621

*Cool!*

Very cool feeder!


----------



## txladydreamer

*Grandpa's Feeders*

I would love to win one of Grandpas Feeders!


----------



## irishdragonfly

*Grandpas Feeders*

Would love to win Grandpas Feeder! The 2 feeders I've tried so far my flock wastes more food than they eat. Grandpas Feeder looks like something my flock would love.

Shelley Dorgan


----------



## aimiehalo138

Thanks Grandpa's Feeders, for donating this for give-away...how kind and generous of you. These are great feeders, and it would be great to be able to win it. Good luck everyone!


----------



## tbcfunnyfarm

One of these would be great for the meat birds we will be raising this spring!!


----------



## glsmith

enter me in the drawing


----------



## InnKeeper

Thank you Grandpas Feeders! I'd love to win one.


----------



## jeep381

*Grandpas Feeder*

I would to have one of these feeders!


----------



## Pollo

Wow, the feeders are a great idea. Please enter me! Thanks Grandpas feeders for a fabulous prize.


----------



## mikey

*It's not Grandpa's - it's mine.*

I would be absolutely amazed if you sent it over to little old me. My ex-batts would be dancing on the coop-roof if they had one of these. Does it fit 24 heads at once? Lol.


----------



## badman400

I'm in!


----------



## mzkynd

Just convinced the Hubz to expand our feeder and let me get some new chooks, gotta love that chicken math :=) More chickens means more feeders


----------



## thewhisperingoaks

hope I win!


----------



## PilsenMontessori

*Our students (and chickens) would love this!!!!*

I am sure that it would supply hours of giggles from our students as they observe our chickens enjoy eating their food. And I would definitely appreciate how much money I would be saving with less wasted food! Would love this for our city chickens.


----------



## ladyhawk

*My flocks first Toy!*

This could be my flocks first toy!


----------



## CloverDuck

great feeder would like to have one


----------



## ladycat

Wow, I need to win this!


----------



## jenismyname

I would love one of these!!


----------



## amyswhimzyfl

This is so cool for old folks like me that have trouble bending and lifting so many time to feed the 'chickie babies.'


----------



## dee086

would love one of these


----------



## lovemychickens

That looks cool I want it


----------



## Spoon

I would sure like to have it. Thanks.


----------



## boogervalley

Please enter my name for the feeder, thanks
Dave Boyd
Sussex, New Brunswick
Canada


----------



## Soozin

*grandpas Feeders*

these feeders rock!!


----------



## MuddyHillFarm

Thank You Grandpas Feeders for your generous offer to the CF readers! It is this sort of goodwill action that will have me revisit your product line for consideration.


----------



## creedua

Nice, thanks GrandPa


----------



## djgenco

I would love to win this... Thank You


----------



## Tumplinsma

What a great idea, and it looks like the ladies like it too. Please add my name to the drawing!


----------



## chillinwithmypeeps

My chickens would love one of these. I exhaused my unemployment and winning one would help, a lot.


----------



## Dkiel

Cool. My chickens said they want one.


----------



## Barebottomfarm

that is so cool...


----------



## tdepointe

This looks great and it would save on feed lose


----------



## jdavis515

Our lovely ladies would love to eat their organic gourmet out of this work of art!


----------



## mdunham

*Submitting my entry*

Cool. I hope I win!


Keith said:


> View attachment 4731​
> The great folks at Grandpas Feeders have donated a Standard Chicken Feeder for giveaway! If you are not familiar with Grandpas Feeders product line, they offer a chicken feeder that protects your feed from both weather and pests. The feeder can be used by larger breed chickens, bantams and pheasants. The standard feeder holds 9kg/20lbs feed which generally will feed 6 hens for 10 days. This product comes almost fully assembled, just fasten the treadplate on and you're ready to go. The whole product fits easily into your car for transport.
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of March 5th and we will have a live drawing on March 6th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> *Thanks again to Grandpas Feeders for making this happen.*
> 
> Grandpas Feeders - YouTube
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by March 3rd, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


----------



## PeaceChick

Sounds like an awesome feeder!


----------



## maria

I would love to win this wonderful feeder for my chickens!


----------



## chickenfarmer

*Contest*

Please enter me in the contest for Grandpa's feeder


----------



## Izzymoon

looks like a great feeder


----------



## nahavener

Enter my brood please


----------



## shane12970

can i get entered


----------



## haley4217




----------



## lizzybird

total awesomeness!


----------



## DonnaBuckman

*Grandpas feeder*

I would love to have this feeder for my Signal Mountain Girls.
Thank you Donna Buckman


----------



## chinastar

I would love to win this feeder. My chickens would love it too.


----------



## chickycat

I am moving to WV and starting over with chickens. This would be great in my new coops.


----------



## TravisFoxTN

nice! i would love to have one of these!


----------



## WaterFowl209

This is awsome, would love something like that for my hens


----------



## LinnyAnnaTherese

*Grandpa's Feeder Contest*

This is an outstanding item (no pun intended) and a great help to both "cluckers" and those who love and care for them.

I'm definitely entering this contest!


----------



## catmovet

*Oh choose me, choose me!*

I would love one of these!


----------



## KLSGrem

I'd like a chance to win a feeder, too. Thank you!


----------



## smiley1

*grandpas feeders*

I like to enter please


----------



## PatriotsDreamFarm

That looks really interesting! We are redesigning our feeders due to debris and stuff, so it would be WONDERFUL to try one out then perhaps purchase more for the other pens =)!


----------



## ChrisC

Would love to try one.


----------



## pammmely

*such a great feeder!*

I saw these feeders in a magazine and they are such a great idea! I think more mice and small birds eat our chicken feed than the chickens do!


----------



## cindi

would love to have a couple of these please post price. Thank you[email protected]


----------



## northriverranch

Would love to have one of these for my free range chickens and guineas! Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## tmcbee132

Would love to have this for my sweet girls!


----------



## livingmydream

*Grandpa's is the best!*

I want one of these feeders very much! I think it will save on waste, and is large enough to give all of my hens room to eat ! I hope I'm the lucky winner!!!


----------



## jaharrison63

I sooo need one of these!!!!


----------



## phicri72

These would definitely keep the squirrels away! I'd love to have one.


----------



## ramp45

I sure could use this feeder as my girls are making a mess with/in their food. Thanks for the chance to win it.


----------



## ziggiejones

*Grandpas feeders*

I am sorry I messed up and would like to delete this one I have posted to many times


----------



## ziggiejones

Those feeders are so cool I would like to get one for my flock I think they would really like it


----------



## Jenni_2059

What a great idea....I would love one.


----------



## swansonkl

Love it, looks mess proof!


----------



## Westelle

Well...I'd like to say thank you for another chance to win something. This sounds like something fun to try.
Thanks again...have my fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## jnkfarms

*Grandpas Feeder Standard chicken Feeder give away*

Would love to have one of these. would be a great help. Have 12 girls. of a variety of brown egg layers


----------



## ingson

Want, want, want, Please let my 8 chucks have this,


----------



## dbell

Hey, Hey....the girls would love one of these. Count me in!!!!


----------



## trey1432

*Answer to hens' request*

The hens would enjoy this feeder beyond belief.

Thank you!


----------



## chickenlady3

Great giveaway! Thank you!!


----------



## rjs55555

*Grandpas Feeder Standard chicken Feeder give away*

I want this for my chickens!


----------



## turbospyder

hI  Thank you for the chance to win. Have a great day and may God bless you and all you love


----------



## mstricer

love this feeder


----------



## happybooker1

*My entry*

Hope I win!!


----------



## dlpeterson

I'll be starting (hopefully) a breeding program with Araucanas this summer and could use one for them.


----------



## kittyhead

Yes, I'd love to win this!!


----------



## killerfamilyfarm

Pick me! I would love one of these feeders for my girls!! <3


----------



## critterlady2009

*Feeder*

My girls and I would love something like this.


----------



## bunnylady1962

thats very cool...does it keep out rats?


----------



## mstratton00

My girls would love it.


----------



## Sandy

Awesome!


----------



## ElderlyAcres

Count me in.id like to have one


----------



## billyraes

this would be great for my girls. keep the starlings out !


----------



## Texasgirl

Count me in.


----------



## soccerchicken12

Cool! I want one!


----------



## Mama_Mattson

My girls would love this!


----------



## carolb0101

My girls would love one of these, please


----------



## edensgate

I'm in. It would come in handy.


----------



## jgreer

Love to have one


----------



## dandmtritt

Put me in the pot too.


----------



## MrSassyPants

Would love this for our kids...LOL


----------



## RiverOtter54

Love to feed the girls with a new fangled hen feeder..make them Hi tech!!


----------



## garyb

This would be really cool to have.. Thanks


----------



## AlbanyDog

Wish me luck!


----------



## grottyjools

My chooks Goneril, Cordelia, Regan, Viola & Sebastian would love this and Puck the cat would teach them how to use it.


----------



## BRUCEENE

*grandpa's*

This is a nice feeder, would look great in my chicken yard


----------



## colum

Posting my name Colum Dillon now crossing my hens toes.


----------



## mbear1940

*Feeder!*

Bet our ladies would enjoy this feeder!!


----------



## Phoenix

My birds would love this! <3


----------



## KeyMan

Nice looking feeder! My 13 new chickens would love it. Have a nice day.


----------



## rockmill

Something my Girls would like..


----------



## Marengoite

Very nice looking feeder. Put my name in the hat.


----------



## anthoney

This would be a great start for our little chicken family.


----------



## Shanebaby

Please pick me


----------



## ChickenLips

This would go great with my Easter Eggers!


----------



## Bjspoultry

Would love to win. Bj's poultry


----------



## bgblok68

Thats the best looking feeder that I've seen!


----------



## CharlieEcho

*I'm in;*

I'd like to own one of these feeders. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## tallgingerbloke

Yes please


----------



## camel934

I plan to start my chicken farming this spring. This would be an excellent addition to my equipment!


----------



## shireyk

i want feeder like that.


----------



## morgan_48612

wonder how hard it is to train them to use that?


----------



## nrsrorry

Please consider me for this awesome looking feeder. I think my chickens could really benefit from it. Thanks so much


----------



## Nate

How much are they !? I want to our chase one now!?


----------



## jen3910

Awesome!! Thank you


----------



## laaspire

I would love one of these. Would really help out.


----------



## Nate

Buy one now lol?


----------



## castillofa

This would be a great addition to our small flock. Hope we win.


----------



## amandahalterman

Sounds great!


----------



## havasu

This is a really generous give away. Thank you!


----------



## CrazyChiknLady2

I think my Girls would love it!


----------



## raggydoll1

Looks like a super feeder! Would love to win one! And I bet my girls would love it too!
Chicken Mama D


----------



## oneflew

This chicken feeder is absolutely stellar for my precious gals!


----------



## hobbitgrannytoad

*Grandpa's Feeders Giveaway*

It looks like a really interesting design. I've never seen one of these before. I'd love to try it out. ~Thanks!


----------



## GIP

I would love to win this!!!


----------



## Raven

I think my girls would just love this thing, they love new things


----------



## countrypride1987

Ill take one please


----------



## jonnabeasley

Please enter me in the drawing for Grandpa's feeder. Thanks.
[email protected]


----------



## florrieusa

*Great!*

Would love to win this! It's a genius idea for a feeder!


----------



## borion

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## garyk1398

Very nice, I'd love to try it out on my chickens!!


----------



## wingman

Throwing my hat into the ring! Count me in!


----------



## martina

I would love to win one of these! My girls would love it


----------



## mah712rn

*reply*

I would love one for my new chix!


----------



## ozenhouse

*Chicken feeder*

My hens would think they were "uptown girls" with this feeder !!!


----------



## geoschock

Looks great


----------



## SheilaRW

Way cool. This could be great for my flock!


----------



## dobro_harp

Me please I would love one to save feed!


----------



## carolb0101

My girls would love one of these, please.


----------



## bgeyer

*Awesome*

My chickens always turn their feeder over. This would be wonderful !!!


----------



## PamC

This feeder sounds like something I need to have as we are having pest problems...


----------



## JustRSize

I've had my eye on these for a long time - would be so cool to win one!

Thank you...

~Carla
JustRSize Acres


----------



## jeffreylee

This would be great for saving on feed!


----------



## bluelacedbiddy

*contest Grandpa's Feeder*

Yes I'd like to enter the Grandpa's Feeder Giveaway contest. Thanks

Mike

bluelacedbiddy


----------



## Tony-O

How heavy does the chicken need to be to open it?


----------



## GrannySmith

*Great start for a new coop!*

We are building our coop now so this would give us a great jump start!


----------



## ethel

This grandma wants grandpa's feeder! The girls would love that.


----------



## Karolina

Great item, would love to win this. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Kokoschicks

Looks awesome I'm in!!!! Sounds like a great dealll


----------



## Threechickens

My girls are use to a certain life style, and I believe this feeder would be acceptable to them to feed out of.


----------



## markhorsley68

This would be great for me,to keep the squirrels off my feeders!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

Tony-O said:


> How heavy does the chicken need to be to open it?


I am pretty sure that they work for bantams, so not all that heavy I guess. 
Any of these feeders I have seen in action, usually have a few chickens all using them at once.

Here is a link with more information that I found 

http://www.grandpasfeeders.com.au/grandpas-tips


----------



## chicksrluv

*Chicken Feeder*

I would love to win this chicken feeder. It's awesome.


----------



## egantate

My chickens would love this!!


----------



## bevie55

*need smart chickens*

I wonder if my chickens are smart enough for this!


----------



## MysticMead

count me in!


----------



## cheshire

This would be great for my flock, thanks for having this contest!


----------



## mayberrygirl

Thank you for the opportunity to win this feeder!!


----------



## kaufranc

Please put my name in for the drawing!


----------



## Bernice

I would LOVE to have one of these feeders. And I really need it too. Thanks for having the contest!


----------



## theresafkoch

My chickens would love this fingers and toes crossed hoping to win


----------



## naturallypatty

Wow, what a generous offer! Thank you Grandpa's!
My flock would be so happy to have one of these, and me, too!


----------



## iddybitacres

Amanda McNeal from IddyBit Acre's, [email protected]!


----------



## Hummybird76

I have plenty of chickens that would love to try this out!! Great idea!


----------



## mangomom

I would love one of these!


----------



## Countrychickens

My girls would be very happy with one of these


----------



## naturallypatty

What a wonderful offer from Grandpa's.
My chickens would love it, but the sparrows will be confused!
It would be great to win it!
Thanks again for the offer


----------



## kellikaye

Love to try the feeder. Or should I say my girls would love to eat their feed in that feeder. Love my girls!!


----------



## jacksonmom

Wow... what a great idea!!


----------



## mammaprange

My chickens would love this!!!


----------



## celspoas

I would like to win one of these feeders. Thank you.


----------



## Farmermama

I would love a feeder like this for my girls. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## coontail

i would like a chance. thanks


----------



## debby

I will have to check out their site


----------



## muttcatt_90

*Love it!!*

I would love this for when I get my chickens this spring.


----------



## themickhouse

Sure would look good in my coop


----------



## wideglide1994

I would love to win this feeder. Thanks, Doug


----------



## 513

Looks great! What a fantastic prize!


----------



## Jas1

*Yes Please*

Would love one please


----------



## kylieb

That would be a fantastic feeder for my flock, save on feeding all the bush rats too!


----------



## Ladyhawke

I could use a feeder like this with the strange weather we've been having!


----------



## brenda29h

I would love to win one of these, and I'm sure my chickens would be greatful as well. Thanks for such a great giveaway.


----------



## kellylb

I read about this feeder I think in one of my magizines. Sounds very nice! Would love to win one! Thank you Kelly Bueker


----------



## Kellence

Yes please


----------



## roncrna

I'll take it!


----------



## birdguy

I would love one for my new chickens!!!


----------



## OliverLimon

My chics would love to stick their beaks into Grandpas feeder.


----------



## cutencountry

I would be a very lucky person to win one of theses!!! Even if I don't win I want one. Thanks for sharing it. I hope I win.


----------



## txdeb

We'd love to have one of these. The sparrows are eating all of our chickens' food!


----------



## violetpoulet

My chickens would be quarrelling for a chance at this feeder..They would also be sooo appreciative of having the nicest feeder in the county!heather


----------



## Gmasandy

*Grandpa's Chicken Feeder*

I would be happy to take that feeder off your hands!


----------



## tulasmom

Would love one!


----------



## Neoreoscar

My girls would love one of these feeders Thank you.


----------



## chickostick

amazing i wish i could afford one oh well maybe i will win!


----------



## rwilly

I'm in!
Wow, alot of replies to this thread!


----------



## BikerChick

I know I could totally use one of these. As I am about to make a third (oh, that chicken math!) coop, I am sure this would come in handy! I especially would like it to be sure that there are no mice getting into the feeder!


----------



## Jonnie

*Grandpa's feeders*

Is this weather resistant, and are there any sharp corners, etc..., that could harm the chickens? My great-grandmother, and grandmother, would have loved some like this.


----------



## MyHenporium

This is the Ultimate poultry feeder! I'd love to win one!


----------



## trixie_chickengal

I would really love to try one of these feeders!


----------



## kitz

I could sure use one


----------



## satillakate

Looks like my hens would enjoy this feeder...I'd love one


----------



## floridabound05

*Chicken Feeder Giveaway*

This sure looks like a really nice feeder. I am new to raising chickens and would love to win this.

Thanks for offering this.

Elaine


----------



## carawaydotcom

Definitely want one!


----------



## Babyfarm6

My silkies would love this!


----------



## Binkston

Hope I win the feeder!


----------



## UncleJoe

Count me in.


----------



## viper1

*feeder entry not shown.*

I would love to have one. But when i follow the link i get the page and no sign of free drawing.


----------



## luvmIchks

*my first coop*

I am getting my first chicks this spring  I'm super excited an would love something so nice for my birds


----------



## wasatchtreeman

Great looking feeder. Love to have one


----------



## edoc79

*Cool Feeder*

Hope I win!!!


----------



## birdguy

Me too!!!!!!!!


----------



## HomeSteady

Getting chickens this spring. This feeder would sure help!


----------



## Cperil

*Grandpas feeder*

Would like to try


----------



## sonz_elle_d

*Awesome!!!*

this is AWESOME!! we have 4 red shavers. They would LOVE this!!


----------



## CapeCodGarden

Awesome my flock would love this feeder!


----------



## ErinGoldman

Looks like a great feeder! I'd love to win it


----------



## DozenChicks

My chickens would love it!


----------



## NSWSNYDER

I've always wanted one of these but just couldn't afford it! I would love to win this!


----------



## Ramona

*I would love the chicken feeder*

I have 21 chickens, this includes 2 roosters and a duck named Rebecca....she is a one eyed duck that we saved from a raccoon attack... the $750 surgery saved her and she is now 5 years old....


----------



## dfwquiltr37

Oh would love to win this. Thanks for the give away


----------



## SwitzDandelion

My flock is constantly spilling their food and making a mess; this style of feeder is a great idea, since it keeps the food dry and makes the birds' lives a bit more interesting!


----------



## Angel_Creek_Hobby_Farm

Sure would love to get this feeder, we've been having such a difficult time with rats.


----------



## Featherfan

Wow!! These are so perfect for my free range feathered family - we have such a problem with wild birds and pidgeons stealing their food that a friend said every egg cost $10 in feed!!
An answer to all my waste problems at last!!!


----------



## LillieGootee

Ooo! That thing is neato!


----------



## Roxnstx

I have seen plans for something like this made from plywood, but this is so much better for sanitation purposes. Would love to have a few of these.


----------



## DiceysMum

Would be great to stop those naughty little Apostle birds thieving the chook food!


----------



## smallchookery

*Thanks for admitting me to the group.*

Have always wanted one of these for my girls.... am looking forward to seeing peoples posts.


----------



## Nick1948

*Feeder giveaway..*

I really need this..


----------



## stovepipecity

We would love to win this feeder


----------



## chickenmom

*feeder*

Would love to win this for our flock!


----------



## moeplants

Would love to win one! Thanks.


----------



## corbugsmom

I've never seen one like this in person, but it sure would come in handy around here! If I won this one and it worked well for my gals..... I probably would have to order 2 or three more! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Craftincowgirl

I would love to have one of these feeders!!!! Thanks for the giveaway opportunity!


----------



## Gracie2007

The girls would love a shiny new feeder


----------



## My3Cats

My chickens and guineas would love this-food food food!


----------



## nobledraft

*Want one of these feeders indeed!*

WOuld love to win one of these for one of my 10 coops

thank
sherry


----------



## kaax

Really nice that you are doing this.

Kaax


----------



## hesterj

I'm in the process of building a chicken house and winning one of these would be great. Thank you for the chance at one of these nicely built feeders.


----------



## CapeCodGarden

WooHooo so excited! This feeder is awesome and the chickens would be singing & dancing to have this in their run


----------



## ladyt

*Chicken FEEDER*

This looks like a great feeder, I'm sure my girls would like to use it..


----------



## jessie3859

I defintaly could use one of those!!!


----------



## dbbd1

Cool! Thanks grandpas feeders!


----------



## Babs

Definitely would love to win Grandpas Standard Chicken Feeder!


----------



## GrammyJean

Rub me for luck, I never win anything! LOL ...but there's a first time for everything. :


----------



## Fishinmomma

I would love to gave one of these. I keep picking up feed and wasting so much.


----------



## cammichigan22

*Awesome*

I love love to have this feeder for my chickens, they would love opening it for a nice treat


----------



## lhalfcent

OOOOOOOO! pick me pick me!!!


----------



## Laughingchicken

What a great feeder!


----------



## lilwhispers

Enter me please


----------



## GypsyFlowers

I'm going to check out this feedrer...looks like a keeper fer sur. Thanks


----------



## Westelle

I like these feeders I think.


----------



## MisFitFarm

*Grandpas Feeder*

This would be an awesome addition for our Ladies...


----------



## geoschock

*Please pick me!*

2 Cuckoo Marans, 2 Americanas, 1 Wyndecott, and 1 Polish


----------



## CapeCodGarden

Wonderful feeder for our Flock! Great way to keep the food clean and also no waste


----------



## HomePickins

*Entry*

Thanks for the chance to win!!


----------



## pltdvm

A great idea for a feeder


----------



## ketomisek

Pick me!!!


----------



## 8NPutter

That would look good in my yard.


----------



## Nick1948

I really need this feeder..


----------



## LBWAlpacas

Wonderful giveaway!


----------



## CapeCodGarden

Awesome give-away! My flock would love it!


----------



## hicksij

*feeder*

I really like this feeder I hope I win.


----------



## Brooke

Seems like a cool feeder! I want to win it!


----------



## mshow

I would love one of these for our chickens.


----------



## starsevol

I would love this! I'm new at this wonderful lifestyle and I want my featherbabies to have the best!


----------



## igemini

What a great product! This would really cut down on wasted feed. Great invention!


----------



## Terrib

That's exactly what we need. We're wasting a LOT of food between rain and wild birds. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## kklove2018

Wow! Such a nice offer!!


----------



## Outlaw_farms

I would love to have one


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189

My buff orphingtons would love this! They love to be outside but there food gets wet;( .


----------



## Peggi

Have a new flock of Giants in SE NM and would love to show off a neat feeder like this one. (-:


----------



## farmhand

This giveaway has become a great way to generate a lot of interest in this fourm!


----------



## creeperolie

My flock would like this, but the shipping will probably be pretty steep to the UK. Still will be worth it though.


----------



## CarrieDobson

I could realy use 1 of these!


----------



## kittykatplatter

Hey, Wednesday, March 6th is my birthday, this feeder would be a great birthday present since I am so old any more, no one remembers my birthday anyway. I have 3 dozen chickens and they would love eating from this great feeder and it would be a great birthday for me if you pick me as the WINNER. Thanks.


----------



## kittykatplatter

I like this website.


----------



## audra72

*Needed In NC*

Pick me! I don't have one!


----------



## Carrietx4

I need one of these!!!!


----------



## kitz

I will use the chicken s... out of one of those


----------



## jennAbraham

I would def love one of these!!!


----------



## lboone

Would sure make my life a lot easier, not having to fill up feeders all the time. I love the way it works and looks.


----------



## vtalex3

Well seeing that the drawing is on the 6th and it is my birthday don't ya'll think it would be a great gift? Please o PLEASE. My girls would love to see this when they woke up in the morning. Thanks


----------



## GypsyMama

My rooster (Archimedes) would love for us to bring something nice like this home to his girls. He is a regal rooster who lets the ladies eat first. He has chicken manners  I'd love to watch the hens try to figure this one out, too


----------



## cinleeken

*Just what my chickies need*

We are battening down the hatches preparing to be flooded in for the third time in a month, so anything to help keep the feed dry would be an absolute godsend!


----------



## baker76

lets see, if i win, then i have a excuse/reason to get chickens... l like it


----------



## i_luv_my_chickens

*Awesome!*

I may just have to upgrade my coop if I win this beautful feeder!  My kids will surely love it!


----------



## BroncScootDawg

My RIR ladies would love to eat out of one of these feeders!


----------



## KMHunter

Great feeder! Would love to have one of these!


----------



## djallen4

*Very Nice!*

Happy chickens, Not so happy mice!!!


----------



## cindlady2

That looks like just what I need! Looks like the won't throw as much feed around!


----------



## LeslieB

*Hope To Be Lucky Winner!*

Thanks so much for the opportunity to have one of these! Looks very nice!


----------



## vikchick

this is a great feeder , great design , would love one for my flock


----------



## KEVSTA

would so like one for our chickens : )


----------



## indianna

Fantastic. I'd love one for my friend who has 80 free range chooks. (That's what we call them in Australia!) I'll pay the postage if I win it for her!


----------



## dasheron

Wow!! this would be fantastic to win for my chickens


----------



## Arron

Good luck to every one it looks like a great feeder.


----------



## adorson

I would love one of these too


----------



## Millie324

That looks awesome!! I would enjoy that a lot!!


----------



## bellemeade

*Feeder*

My girls would be thrilled to have this at their house!


----------



## garyw

This feeder would be really helpful where rodents and other birds are a problem.


----------



## dpreszler

*I'd love one!*

Please let me win!


----------



## biloregon

Very cool feeder!


----------



## chucknbob

I'm signing up. Better late than never, right?


----------



## karaebaker

We are just starting on our chicken raising adventure so this would be a super great treat!!!


----------



## TopTop

Very Nice!


----------



## cwbjdane

This sure is a spiffy looking feeder!


----------



## lynnephi

Me and my girls would love to win this!

Lynne


----------



## mdwerner83

We would love to win this feeder!! We just got 28 new chicks a few weeks back and before you know it, we will need more capacity for our feeders! Thanks!!


----------



## gator0510

I would love to win this


----------



## ruger1

Looks like a cool feeder! My ladies would love one.


----------



## lonecone

peck me, peck me!


----------



## Lilac_gal

Nice! This would be great to use for my small flock. Thank you for doing giveaways!
Pam


----------



## armymom234

I would LOVE the opportunity to win one of these. We have 17 chickens and they are SO MUCH FUN!!!!


----------



## JAAndert

Please enter me in this contest - Thanks


----------



## nhnanna

*feeder*

would love one of these feeders


----------



## Eileen

*Feeder!!*

I would love to have this feeder!
eileen sieger


----------



## Australorp

*No Worries*

Wow this would be perfect for my girls especially when we need to get away for more than a few days. We already have The Thirsty Bird so we know they will always have fresh water, both of these together would be heaven for me. Thanks for the opportunity Grandpa.


----------



## marilyn

i would love to have one of these feeders. they look like such a clean and easy to feed the chickens


----------



## Ironjaw1967

*Grandpa feeders*

They are great, saves wasting feed


----------



## ponytailbill

_This is what I would purchase if I wasn't so broke! _


----------



## etc

I would love to win this feeder


----------



## trucker101

Looks very good, I'm planning on getting some chickens soon & that would be great to have.


----------



## 07Deb

These are ingenious my chickens would love The Feeder fantastic device


----------



## quackers10

I think these are great for chickens, especially ones kept in pens, less mess, more economical, weatherproof, and it also keeps them active if bored, making them work for their food. keeping them busier for longer, entertaining their monotanous days. I wouldn't say no to one of these for some of my 150 rare breeds, I would imagine it is also very time saving as may last a couple of days, so more time to spend with your birds.


----------



## ColoradoBelle

*Grandpas Feeder*

I sure could use this! Doing chores by myself is hard so if I could load this up and not worry about the girls...it would be a blessing cuz right now, I sure have my hands FULL! On the weekends I let them out but for their safety they have to be penned up during the week and this would be something new for them!


----------



## chasesams

this would be neat could be put anywhere in the yard anf the birds wont be able to open it and the grain will stay dry


----------



## Marj

*chicken feeder*

My ladies and I would love a Grandpa's Feeder in our coop!
Marj Gray


----------



## Ponynanny

*Grandpas Feeder.*

Now this would be awesome to have. My girls would get so much out of it, apart from the wheat..


----------



## angelom1224

*feeder contest*

chicken feeder contest


----------



## Kport

My Cinnamon Queens demand this or off with your heads!


----------



## Nanette

I'd love to have this feeder! I like that it closes to the elements when they aren't eating.


----------



## theegghole

*The Egg Hole Gang*

My chicks would love to have one of these! Great idea Grandpa!


----------



## Jennibobs

My girls would love one of Granpas feeders, and so would I!


----------



## Cindielyn

I would sure love to win one!


----------



## twighahn

*hello id like to enter myself*

hello im new


----------



## twighahn

hello im new did i do this right?


----------



## tammie

*Grandpa's Feeders*

I would love one of these beautiful feeders for inside our new chicken tractor.


----------



## HomeSkillet

Please throw my name in the hat, thanks!


----------



## farmhand

Almost time


----------



## plwebb

What a great looking feeder! I need to replace my feeder so to win this would be perfect timing!


----------



## boutthymefarm

Add me! Wonder what my group would do with this?!?!


----------



## mlh11350

Since I have health issue I would love to have the feeder it would sure help me out


----------



## grandpafarmer

I would love one of these...we increased our flock and keeping up with feeding them is "fun."


----------



## TwistOfFateFamilyFarm

wow, this would be an amazing feeder to have for my girls!


----------



## snowsnk2

I sure would love one of these for my daughter who is living in India she is raising chickens and could use it!


----------



## bigsyis1

*Grandpas Feeder*

I have never seen this type feeder before, but it looks like a good one!


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie

I'd like to win one too.


----------



## NigelB

This device would save my aching back so much pain. What a fine product.


----------



## quackstitch

*feeder giveaway*

oh pleaseplease please my chicken kids need this!


----------



## patnic63

*Grandpas feeder giveaway*

One of these would be great for my girls. Thank you for the opportunity to win one.


----------



## 2Grammy26

*2Grammy26*

I could sure use one for my new little one


----------



## chicks-babes

I want one of these feeders. Thank You.


----------



## mollyhunt

*Feeder Giveaway*

Would love to try one..
Thank you


----------



## copper_roe

What a great site!!! Hoping to learn alot.

And Wow what a great givaway...I'll have some spoiled birds if i win that!!!


----------



## kiceblue38

*Grandpas feeder*

This is a fantastic product! It would keep out bugs, moisture, poo. It also seems to get the chickens to interact. My babies would love this, they are so inquisitive!
Kirsten J


----------



## Keith

The winner is Clifton Bain!

You have 24 hours to contact Austin or Keith via private message to claim.

If unclaimed, we will draw for another winner tomorrow.

Thanks again to everyone who entered!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We had to redraw and today's winner is Jim!

http://www.chickenforum.com/members/jim

Jim you have 24 hours to contact Keith or myself through a private message with your shipping information.

Thanks again to all who entered!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Jim has claimed! 

Thanks again to Grandpa's Feeder and everyone who participated in the contest!


----------



## havasu

It is nice to see this great prize go to someone who has spent many hours in here instead of a "one poster" looking for a freebie!

Congrats Jim!


----------



## chickenmom27

I have never seen this before, but it looks like something I sure could use. I am a new Chicken owner and loving it!


----------



## cwbjdane1

Just what my husband and I need to complete our new custom built chicken house with power, fencing, watering system and we've been wanting to do this for three years. We're so excited and would love to have a Grandpa's Feeder, nothing less will do!!!!!


----------

